# which 30 06?



## khurrum (Jul 28, 2004)

well, i went to the store today to check out some rifles, i saw a very gorgeus browning a bold 30 06, it was very light with a synthetic stock, but im guessing it'll kick like hell cause of its light weight, i have heard only good things about the springfield and i liked the look of the weatherby but i thought the ruger was too heavy, which do you believe is my best bet?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Man, you sure want to open a can of worms, don't you? You are sure to get every crackpot in town/state/country... involved with a question like that. I will state my opinions. First, I have never shot a Ruger I haven't liked. I haven't shot them all, but I have thoroughly enjoyed every one I did shoot, including a 77 in 270. Perhaps it was just gun fit, which is almost as important as gun weight in felt recoil. Let's just say I expected a lot more. I have shot a Rem 700, in 308, and while I had some HOT loads in it, it was quite shootable, and the quality and accuracy of the 700 is well known. My only experience is with the 30-06 that I own, a Rem 710. Advantages (for me): synthetic stock, comes as package with scope boresighted, slick action, removable clip (although replacement clips are available, they're somewhat expensive at about $10 a shot, but worth it for me to have an extra), cost (Wallyworld carries them for about $350 most of the time, Bass Pro had a sale last yeat and I got mine for $330, Bass Pro is advertising them for this year's hunting show for $297). Disadvantages: Not the lightest, but not especially heavy, can't do a simple barrel replacement if you wear it out, not expecially pretty. I like it. Doesn't shoot too hard (just don't lie facing downhill with your eye too close to the scope, personal experience there). Lots of choices out there, good choices.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Can of worms is right. I have a Ruger M77 and Win Mod 70 Featherweight in the 06.

Both are very good accurate rifles. The Ruger is my wifes as it is heavier and has less recoil with a lib saver pad on it. I have shot a variety of rifles from Browning to Tikka's and all have the pluses and minuses.

Dollar for dollar the Savage is a good choice with few any more accurate out of the box. Not the fanciest rifle but very serviceable.

I would encourage you to spend the least amount on the rifle and put the extra money in the scope. Get it soon and get a bunch of rounds through it before season starts. When I bought my Win new it took about 60 rounds before the accuracy was consistent.

Once it starts staying on track then start seeing which load and grin bullet shoots the best from the gun. Good luck.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Either a 700 Rem or a Ruger 77 in my OP.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

IMHO Winchester Model 70 mauser bolt action with claw extractor 8)


----------



## tiffany (Aug 17, 2008)

khurrum said:


> well, i went to the store today to check out some rifles, i saw a very gorgeus browning a bold 30 06, it was very light with a synthetic stock, but im guessing it'll kick like hell cause of its light weight, i have heard only good things about the springfield and i liked the look of the weatherby but i thought the ruger was too heavy, which do you believe is my best bet?





> not a browning


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

I went back and forth, left and right. 1st it was a Tikka, then a Vanguard in 257 Wby Mag., and then the Browning X-bolt. I finally decided on the X-bolt in .270. Reasons I did are the following:

My father has a Browning A-bolt Medallion that I love.
The X-bolt has improved features over the A-bolt which also happens to make it lighter/nice to handle even though I'm a bigger guy.

I didn't choose the Tikka because another friend has one and its a nice gun, just not the gun for me I guess. As for the Vanguard, I would've gotten it in .257 Wby Mag and ammo for that caliber is $ and I don't plan on reloading.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tikka


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Ruger, they'll stand up to anything and never let you down.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

varmit b gone I do not know if they will stand up to anything but they do make a quality rifle. Now if they could make a rifle as good as their Mark2 and Mark3 hand guns then ruger would be the only gun you would ever need.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I mean it as an expression of how rugged they are. Yes, if they were as good as their handguns there would be no other brand of rifle out there.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I know what you ment by your comment.  They are very well built guns for hunting rifles. I used one to shoot many PD.


----------

